# Electrical Safety Videos on YouTube



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Safety is a Billion $$$ industry, and while i'm sure you've made a good living from it, you should know what the folks you're working for are all about Joe

Face the facts


~CS~


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One just has to love this _self righteous for a $$$_ tax paid legislatively sanctioned shtick of a career , are they hiring? :whistling2: ~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

If you guys work in switch gear rooms you should watch all of this one several times..

http://youtu.be/IkaLAh-RSKQ


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Seen it. Serious shizznit.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

A real lack of PPE.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

a real lack of _information_ leading to a real lack of _safety_ leading to a real lack of _respect_ in prostituting it all would be more apropos....~CS~


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Professor in school showed these types of videos.. also said in most of these instances PPE would just make you a good looking corpse.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Professor in school showed these types of videos.. also said in most of these instances PPE would just make you a good looking corpse.


This is true in many instances. In the video Harry posted for instance the blast itself dismember the poor bastard. Burn protection likely would not have prevented that tragedy.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Professor in school showed these types of videos.. also said in most of these instances PPE would just make you a good looking corpse.


Did a PPE company make the video....? ~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shock-Therapy said:


> This is true in many instances. In the video Harry posted for instance the blast itself dismember the poor bastard. Burn protection likely would not have prevented that tragedy.


Those two did not know what they were doing,there is a reason the breaker did not fit.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Those two did not know what they were doing,there is a reason the breaker did not fit.


Bingo!

But, lets put a bunch of PPE on them that will make them sweaty, decrease their vision, hearing, and dexterity. That willl make them safer!:thumbsup:

This is the root of my issues with 70e. They take a handful of morons that either didn't know what they were doing in the first place, or made a stupid mistake, and then decide that everyone should dress up in the space suits for "safety sake". Pay attention to what you're doing! If you don't know, ask someone who does! These simple things would prevent most arc flash incidents. Sure, sometimes there is a mechanical issue/failure with the equipment itself, but that is the exception and not the rule when it comes to these incidents.

I personally will not wear arc flash PPE. I believe it increases the risk of making a mistake due to decreased, vision, hearing, dexterity and a false sense of security. When working hot I want to have all of my senses in a hightened state so I can fully concentrate on what I'm doing and be sure I am not going to make a mistake. I don't discourage anyone else from wearing it PPE. I will always advocate that people make their own informed decision and take what ever steps necessary to decrease their risk. It is up to each individual to determine the level of risk that is acceptable to them.

Flame on.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a full 12 Cal suit. I realize it's limitations, and have worn it simply to turn on my own installs.

That said, the industry doesn't give a rodents patootie about our safety

If it did, tthe NFPA would be lousy with the idea of electrical isolation devicings, so would all the trade mags.

The apprenticeships in every state would hand out 70E , the national testing orginizations would have basic safety questions to obtain licensure

Instead, we have an _inversely proportional_ scenario.. I say this because we are a capitalist society, which only pursues capitalist fixes

The more of us that appear as idiots, untrained and/or dead are exploited by the safety cabal for it's own gain

Once you get your head around this, and it ain't no stretch, you'll realize the predatory nature of the safety cabal and it's toadies

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Mods, how's about letting this post stand

I'd like a response, not an evasion

thx

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> But, lets put a bunch of PPE on them that will make them sweaty, decrease their vision, hearing, and dexterity. That willl make them safer!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


You are a fool.

And not only are you putting yourself at risk of injury you are putting your coworkers job security at risk.

Many companies go out of bussiness after a death and the resulting lawsuits and fines. 

But go on being a selfish manly man.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Loss of tactility as well as the fact PPE won't save you from being fragged is a valid point you won't find in 70e Mr BBQ ~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Look at these video clips they cover electrical safety and hazards.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> Bingo!
> 
> But, lets put a bunch of PPE on them that will make them sweaty, decrease their vision, hearing, and dexterity. That willl make them safer!:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I understand your point however you cannot depend on 100% attentiveness for everyone all the time. Things happen-- I saw a guy get stung by a bee and get knock to the ground working on something hot. Things happen out of the ordinary.

BTW, my dad may be alive today if they has PPE when he was working on an emergency call at night. No one knows what really happened but he had a 2 helpers there and one guy said he remembered my dad saying "why the hell did you do that" -- they were working in a hospital and ran to the er room. He died 35 days later.

My point is PPE does save lives.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Look at these video clips they cover electrical safety and hazards.


Here is a video that shows serious burns and accidents. Also, NFPA has included a story in their 2011 NECH that shows where an electrician was seriously burned. Does anyone know about a company who goes to the job site with a van that is like a classroom to train electricians on safety issues? SAFETY COMPLIANCE TRAINING?

http://youtu.be/2VJ8J46X7o0


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Look what I did


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

BBQ said:


> You are a fool.
> 
> And not only are you putting yourself at risk of injury you are putting your coworkers job security at risk.
> 
> ...


I don't expect you to agree with me, nor do I care. 

I maintain my opinion that arc flash PPE does not make someone safer, and actually makes the task more dangerous. 

It has nothing to do with being a "manly man". It has everything to do with common sense. If you can't see, hear, or feel, how can you work safely? 

If the job is so dangerous that you need to wear the space suit, then you shouldn't be doing it. De-energize and work it dead. 

We will never agree on this topic. I accept that. Work however you feel safest. I'll do the same. I'm just not a fan of blindly following the rules because someone says so. I like to think for myself, evaluate each situation independently, and make my own determination of what can be done safely or not.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I don't expect you to agree with me, nor do I care. I maintain my opinion that arc flash PPE does not make someone safer, and actually makes the task more dangerous. It has nothing to do with being a "manly man". It has everything to do with common sense. If you can't see, hear, or feel, how can you work safely? If the job is so dangerous that you need to wear the space suit, then you shouldn't be doing it. De-energize and work it dead. We will never agree on this topic. I accept that. Work however you feel safest. I'll do the same. I'm just not a fan of blindly following the rules because someone says so. I like to think for myself, evaluate each situation independently, and make my own determination of what can be done safely or not.


Agreed! I wear the space suit for resetting big amp breakers, taking covers off high voltage switch gear, and other "dangerous" simple tasks that could turn ugly in an instant. I won't wear it to work IN that high voltage switch gear or to remove the breaker. I shut it down. Nothing is that important it can't be shut down. If it is I can rent a genny or do it at off peak times. 
Only a fool would work high voltage equipment hot, space suit or not. That space suit will not protect you from an explosion. At least you'd have a shot at having an open casket.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I don't expect you to agree with me, nor do I care.


Nor do I, I don't work with you. Feel free to fly a tin foil kite in a substation. :laughing:



> I maintain my opinion that arc flash PPE does not make someone safer, and actually makes the task more dangerous.


And statistics prove beyond any doubt that you are wrong. 



> It has nothing to do with being a "manly man". It has everything to do with common sense. If you can't see, hear, or feel, how can you work safely?


Utility workers prove every day that you can work with PPE on. 

Good luck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Utility workers prove every day that you can work with PPE on.
> 
> Good luck.


Linemen have an unlimited amount of time for every task.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Linemen have an unlimited amount of time for every task.


Oh, so if you need to hurry doing live work you can't have PPE slow you down. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Joe here is another one I did. What do you think??


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> Joe here is another one I did. What do you think??
> 
> 
> View attachment 32083


Looks good :thumbsup:

I especially like the way you spaced out the splices to allow for maximum heat dissipation. You are truly a master craftsman. I bow before your awesomeness.:notworthy:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Joe here is another one I did. What do you think??
> 
> 
> View attachment 32083


New York and LA will be proud of you and give you the keys to the city. Please continue your work, it shows where your training has produced a Master Electrician! When near Boston let me know so we can have a showing of your work! :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Joe here is another one I did. What do you think??
> 
> 
> View attachment 32083


My Little Pony,

Your meager attempt at trolling is failing miserably.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> My Little Pony, Your meager attempt at trolling is failing miserably.


you would know all about that wouldn't you fat boy. Quit attacking me or ill report you


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> you would know all about that wouldn't you fat boy. Quit attacking me or ill report you


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

union347sparky said:


> Agreed! I wear the space suit for resetting big amp breakers, taking covers off high voltage switch gear, and other "dangerous" simple tasks that could turn ugly in an instant. I won't wear it to work IN that high voltage switch gear or to remove the breaker. I shut it down. Nothing is that important it can't be shut down. If it is I can rent a genny or do it at off peak times.
> Only a fool would work high voltage equipment hot, space suit or not. That space suit will not protect you from an explosion. At least you'd have a shot at having an open casket.


Also agreed

But that's not the way it _really _works. Our choices as an employee are to wear the suit or convince the powers that be a shutdown is in order

Now the suit deal in of itself should (jmho) only be for revealing, testing, assessing of equipment, as you've alluded to

Not making to a live buss

And here's the kicker, should the employee go for the gold, and _effs_ up, they_ (the same powers that be that talked you out of a shutdown)_ will make every effort toward painting the situation _(sans documentation)_ as going beyond what was needed or asked for

More salt in that wound is the posthumous video debut, where one's peers get to show their respect in the usual manner seen here

~CS~


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Joe here is another one I did. What do you think??
> 
> 
> View attachment 32083


i like to doubt you did that, but if you did, it was temporary, right?:whistling2:


----------

